

Princeton Concludes Kind of Government America Has, and It's Not a Democracy - davedx
http://mic.com/articles/87719/princeton-concludes-what-kind-of-government-america-really-has-and-it-s-not-a-democracy

======
officialjunk
Doesn't having an electoral college, by definition, make the US not a
democracy?

